# Screensavers on new regular Kindle 4 (with buttons)



## cheerfuld (Dec 2, 2011)

I just got the new Kindle 4 (with buttons, but without special offers) for my Birthday. My boyfriend has the Kindle 3, and I had admired it for some time. I know a lot of people hated the illustrated author screensaver pack that came with that model, but I always really liked it... think what you will! On the new Kindle, all the screensavers are kind of boring close-up photos of printing press keys or letter blocks. I don't particularly care for them. 

Anyone know where I can get the original author screensavers, or how to jailbreak the Kindle 4 yet?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

No sign of a jailbreak for the K4 yet, I think the first place it will appear is here http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004.

Be aware that the jailbreak authors have said they will never jailbreak the Special Offers versions of the Kindle, so if yours is an SO I'm afraid you'll have to get used to the printing press.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> No sign of a jailbreak for the K4 yet, I think the first place it will appear is here http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004.
> 
> Be aware that the jailbreak authors have said they will never jailbreak the Special Offers versions of the Kindle, so if yours is an SO I'm afraid you'll have to get used to the printing press.


pssst. . . .. Morf. . . . .if it was SO, she wouldn't _have_ the 'printing press'. . .she'd have ads.  

But your point is well made as regards the SO Kindles . . .whether Basic, Keyboard, or Touch. . . .


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey, no SO Kindles this side of the pond, so I've never seen one - at least that's my excuse!  

In fact, not only no SO Kindles, but also no DX, no Touch, and no Fire. I'm feeling really left out of all the discussions right now - if they don't reach us soon I'm going to have to emigrate!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No worries Morf. . . . . .I hope Amazon can get something sorted soon! I can't believe they don't _want_ to sell you Brits more stuff!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> Hey, no SO Kindles this side of the pond, so I've never seen one - at least that's my excuse!
> 
> In fact, not only no SO Kindles, but also no DX, no Touch, and no Fire. I'm feeling really left out of all the discussions right now - if they don't reach us soon I'm going to have to emigrate!


Come on over, Morf! We not only have extra Kindles, we have Doctor Who and the BBC!

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just wanted to say I preferred the Authors screensavers too. (Maybe not every single one of them, but most of them.) The new screensavers look like an insert sheet you might get if you bought a folder at Staples with a transparent cover, and the company needed to put in some filler material. The kind you throw away as soon as you get home. I wish we could use the actual book covers, or at least have some choice of screen savers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked the authors, but I like the Non SO screensavers, too, and even like some of the SOs.  But ultimately, I don't really care..the Screensaver is just something in the way when I'm getting ready to read!  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^^ What she said. . . .if I'm not reading the Kindle is in it's cover/case so I don't see 'em anyway.  

That said, I just opened my K4 and I have a 'local' offer for Turkish food that looks delicious -- even if it's 8 in the morning and the picture is B&W.


----------



## kubbur (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZEhsCKgMHw here is how to get into dev mode
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG_pGDMsAYo here is how to mod the screensaver


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Morf said:


> Hey, no SO Kindles this side of the pond, so I've never seen one - at least that's my excuse!
> 
> In fact, not only no SO Kindles, but also *no DX*, no Touch, and no Fire. I'm feeling really left out of all the discussions right now - if they don't reach us soon I'm going to have to emigrate!


Slightly off the original topic, but Morf, we *can* buy the DX here in the UK. You have to buy it from the US store, but they *will* ship the international version here - they used to do it with the original white DX as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-DX-Wireless-Reader-3G-Global-USB/dp/B002GYWHTU


----------

